# Emergency Care..."paging Dr. Jake"



## 2jakes (Jul 30, 2016)

Please take a number & the doctor will see you shortly! 











So many “patients” & not enough time or parts!


----------



## Greg M (Jul 30, 2016)

Well, maybe if you spent a little less time on the computer...


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 30, 2016)

*^^^^^^
Before beginning operation “Save-a-Bike”.
*
Find the “ignore button” & remove any popcorn remarks.


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 30, 2016)

Day one:
1. Dust off & lube as needed.
2. Assemble with whatever parts are available.
3. Post the bike “as is" so that the peanut gallery can tell you
what’s wrong or incorrect with the bike.
4.Remain positive.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 31, 2016)

2jakes said:


> 3. Post the bike “as is" so that the peanut gallery can tell you
> what’s wrong or incorrect with the bike.
> 4.Remain positive.



Dare aint a pedal on that bike! Whahahhahaha...look at him guys, he ait got no pedals! hahahahahhahahaha


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 31, 2016)

Don't waste a lot of precious time on that bike. It's only a X53. Box it up and send it to me. I'll pay for the shipping, lol.


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 31, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Dare aint a pedal on that bike! Woof-woof & ooowooooo
> ...look at him guys, he ait got no pedals! hahahahahhahahaha



It is only fitting that the above post be quoted again from our dear president.





With honorable mention to Mr. Evans200 (Head Custodian of the Peanut Gallery)


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 31, 2016)

Yessssssssssssssss! I gotta title! 







2jakes said:


> It is only fitting that the above post be quoted again from our dear president.
> 
> With honorable mention to Mr. Evans200 (Head Custodian of the Peanut Gallery)




Does this mean if I poop on the floor, Evans has to clean it up?! LOLOloolollol


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 31, 2016)

*Day Two:*
After checking with images of original W.F. ....
(CrazyDave,that’s short for (Western Flyer X-53) 

The sprocket on my W.F. is this in 1/2 inch.





Luckily I found this in the shed.



But it’s 1 inch pitch.
Which means I would also have to replace the rear wheel
to take the 1” inch chain. which I don’t have.

I’ll have to check with Dr. Dave Marko!


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 31, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Yessssssssssssssss! I gotta title!
> 
> Does this mean if I poop on the floor, Evans has to clean it up?! LOLOloolollol




Yesssssssssssssss!
But after cleaning your wild smelly poop...he might ask for a raise in pay.
So please use the litter box I sent you.

Thank You Mr.President. 

Btw:
Ever noticed that your left eye is bigger than the right one?



Medical studies on animal behavior found that excessive licking
of private parts is the main cause.


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 31, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Don't waste a lot of precious time on that bike. It's only a X53. Box it up and send it to me. I'll pay for the shipping, lol.




According to the latest journal of medical studies, excessive riding a tricycle can lead to a
 severe case of hemorrhoids.


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 31, 2016)

"Head Custodian of the Peanut Gallery"

..........and damn proud of it. But I don't clean no ones poop. Maybe one time, in exchange for a Daido Machine Gun, but that's my limit. Gotta take Crazy Dave with a grain (or a ton) of salt. He collects girls bikes after all.


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 31, 2016)

2jakes said:


> *Day Two:*
> After checking with images of original W.F. ....
> (CrazyDave,that’s short for (Western Flyer X-53)
> 
> ...



I think the X53 bikes used both regular and skip tooth systems, depending on the year. I'm not an expert, though I play one on TV.


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 31, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> I think the X53 bikes used both regular and skip tooth systems, depending on the year. I'm not an expert, though I play one on TV.




Great!
I’ll leave the one that’s on it for now.
Besides with the exception of the expert head custodian... who else would know....
or care!  


*Next* :
Finding  decent tire tubes that will hold air.
Most of the tubes today, if I as much as look at them the wrong way they starting leaking.

For now, I’ll have to rely on these pair.




Old but reliable!


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## 2jakes (Aug 10, 2016)

Added the only pair of whitewalls I have which are by the Carlisle Co. made in the U.S.




I located the front light today which I had stored in a shoe box & forgot about it.





Also located the “Delta” horn. 
Installed a size “D” battery & the beeping horn....beeps perfectly !


----------



## CrazyDave (Aug 10, 2016)

I am not sure what amount of salt is best to take me with, but I suspect a Chinese member may know better.  Evans is just on my trail cause i snagged up two NOS machine guns and wont let em outta my super dog grip  Didya see the one in the for sale section man? I put in a good word for you.......


----------

